# Redwood square



## DKMD (Apr 1, 2015)

There's a Spring challenge over on WTU to turn a plate or platter, and I've been wanting to do something with this odd little redwood burl square.

About 7 1/2 by 1". Finished with shellac and wax.

I shot a few process pics at the start, but then I forgot to keep up the photos... Squirrel!

C&C as always.

Here's the block with a shallow hole for my screw chuck


 

Here are a couple of shots of the bottom shaped with a glue block attached with a little Titebond.


 


 

And a few shots of it finished. I hollowed the inside to match the outside and then reversed it on the vac chuck to turn away the glue block.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 17


----------



## Tclem (Apr 1, 2015)

Way cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2015)

That's really elegant. And pretty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Apr 1, 2015)

Keller, no pics of the bottom. Is it simply rounded (no flat spot)? 

Any thinner and I think it would seem to fragile. I'm not really a fan of the color of the inlay, but that's a nitpick...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 1, 2015)

Doc is a turning minimalist...I don't think he has it in him to turn a base, they get in the way of a proper launch to 'ye old chiminea' ...I mean cmon, 

Doc, just between us, I'd say you nailed it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 1, 2015)

MikeMD said:


> Keller, no pics of the bottom. Is it simply rounded (no flat spot)?



It's a little concave on the bottom. I was gonna make it completely round, but the rock inlay is way heavier than the burl... Didn't want a tilted square.


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 1, 2015)

That is very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 1, 2015)

David - I like it. Simple elegance.  very well executed

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 1, 2015)

Keller, simply amazing! You're one of my favorite turners and I always love seeing your work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 1, 2015)

Doc I can get the same result from a flat square piece and cranking up the heat in the toaster oven 
















All kidding aside its very cool !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 2, 2015)

Awesome piece!

Any advise of getting rid of the bottom you glued on for us without a vacuum chuck? Been wanting to try these just stumped on how to do that part.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Awesome piece!
> 
> Any advise of getting rid of the bottom you glued on for us without a vacuum chuck? Been wanting to try these just stumped on how to do that part.​



Jamb chuck and hand sanding is my guess - but that's what's fun about being a turning igmo . . . if I'm wrong no one was expecting much from me anyway but if I'm right people are like _"Wow. Kevin ain't as dumb as I thought." _The former happens much more often than the latter.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Keller . . . You're one of my favorite turners and I always love seeing your work!



Ditto.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Jamb chuck and hand sanding is my guess - but that's what's fun about being a turning igmo . . . if I'm wrong no one was expecting much from me anyway but if I'm right people are like _"Wow. Kevin ain't as dumb as I thought." _The former happens much more often than the latter.





gman2431 said:


> Awesome piece!
> 
> Any advise of getting rid of the bottom you glued on for us without a vacuum chuck? Been wanting to try these just stumped on how to do that part.​



I'd do exactly what Kevin suggested(scary thought, huh?)... That's the reason I bring the tail stock up and make a dimple in the bottom of that sacrificial block... It helps get things centered when reversing to do the bottom. A folded paper towel or a piece of mouse pad between the jam chuck and workpiece will help you keep from scuffing up the top surface.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2015)

I never do it but I might buy a lotto ticket today lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 2, 2015)

Stunning end product! Could imagine it could have been a knuckle buster in progress. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 2, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Any advise of getting rid of the bottom you glued on for us without a vacuum chuck? Been wanting to try these just stumped on how to do that part.


By coincidence ... I just happened to read a post asking a similar question on another board, and Dave Paine posted a link to THIS ARTICLE by John Lucas. John is a great turner, and both his videos on YouTube and his articles are excellent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 2, 2015)

This is great, Dr Keller. I have a piece of wood that might lend itself to this kind of treatment (though it's triangular rather than square.) Maybe when I'm feeling daring

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

